# Career Change / Salary decrease with Mortgage



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone here had experience of changing career and having to start at entry level?

I'm thinking of studying accountancy, however trainee accountant wages are less than half what i earn now (and need). 
Would my current work experience count and allow me to start on a higher salary? 

If anyone else has done something or knows someone who has any info would be helpful in helping me make my choice. 

My current role involves management, business thinking/strategy etc in Engineering but doesn't qualifiy me for Canada, which is my ultimate dream/goal. 
Being an Accountant would, but my problem would be the wage cut in the UK to gain my work experience prior to going.
I'll also be studying French on the side...and points wise for the assessment i'm well over. I just don't qualify job wise, and it'll be almost impossible to find a position over there first.


----------

